# Videos > Instructional Videos >  How to properly use the bathroom in the woods

## bluegrasscatfan8

Hey guys, if you didn't already know, their is a right and wrong way to use the bathroom in the woods.  Their are proper measures you should take when you're out in the woods and need to go to the bathroom.  Hope you enjoy.

----------


## BENESSE

Good post. Often, things that _should_ go without saying need to be said.
Thanks!

----------


## bluegrasscatfan8

> Good post. Often, things that _should_ go without saying need to be said.
> Thanks!


You're welcome.  It's just disgusting when you see tp out in the woods and then the next thing you know, you see the remains left.   :Nono:

----------


## Rick

Your location for the vid serves as a good example of the old adage, you dont' know what's upstream. It only takes a small bit of effort to protect the water and to keep the area clean. Nice job.

----------


## bluegrasscatfan8

Thanks man!!  :Gunsmilie:

----------


## natertot

A good video for those who really do give a crap!!!!! Sorry, couldn't resist.

There is alot of basic things that should be done to keep things clean and tidy. Unfortunately, not everyone knows that. Thanks for the reminder!

----------


## bluegrasscatfan8

> A good video for those who really do give a crap!!!!! Sorry, couldn't resist.
> 
> There is alot of basic things that should be done to keep things clean and tidy. Unfortunately, not everyone knows that. Thanks for the reminder!


HAHAHA!! Nice one!! And you're welcome, any time!

----------


## pete lynch

Well I am kinda afraid to watch the video now or is this just a discussion video and not a graphic howyadooit thing?

----------


## Rick

No toilet paper was harmed in the making of this film.

----------


## Delta 5168

One other point.  Ya' might want to be careful where you choose to do your business.  Watch out for poison ivy, snakes, bees or where someone or something has beat you to that spot.  And be sure that clothing is positioned appropriately before proceeding.  Don't forget to wash your hands or use cleansing gel.  Oh yeah, be careful that you don't crouch over a bear trap.  It's gonna hurt like h*** when you run to the end of that chain!

----------


## Sarge47

Here's an alternate method to keep bodily wastes from polluting the outdoors:    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4U_xmfSwYSw  :Creepy:

----------


## bluegrasscatfan8

> Well I am kinda afraid to watch the video now or is this just a discussion video and not a graphic howyadooit thing?


Their is no graphic images to it.  lol it's more of an explanation video i suppose.

----------


## pete lynch

Good video. Thanks for that.  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

Bear crush. Has to be.

----------


## crashdive123

Yep.  That's what I'm thinking.

----------


## natertot

nice one Sarge!!!!

----------


## el-amigo

Thank you very much for this video! Great stuff!  :Thumbup:

----------

